# Reggae at the Brixton Ritzy Sunday June 3rd Free



## Geoffjp (May 15, 2012)

Catch A Fire, Ist Sunday every month, 8 pm-midnight. Free. Brixton favourites The Borderline Band feature three vocalists, UK Principal, Sista Beloved, and Zeena Banks. Zinc Fence on the decks with the best in JA vinyl. Follow on Twitter @catchafirebrix


----------

